# Garage Shelving idea



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I'm 21. I've never built anything before but know how to use several power tools. How hard would it be to build this?

Better Homes and Gardens - DIY: garage storage - YouTube

I have a perfect spot in my garage along the white wall where I'd like to line it up (right after the hot water tanks) and am planning on building it on my own.





































Was wondering if someone can provide me step by step instructions on how to build this shelving system since the video doesn't provide any steps or many measurements besides the shelve sizes.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Just looking at the picture without watching the video it looks pretty simple. A good starter project. But I grew up in construction, so it may be harder for you.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

FSG, how high and long is the unit? He doesn't say it in the video...


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

It looks about 8' long by 6' high by 2' deep. That's just a guess from the photo. He doesn't give you dimensions?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Google for shelf plans look for one that will suit your needs that has written plans like this one> Garage shelf plans


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

OK Wrench.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

If you got the tools and knowledge to it, go for it. I have the lumber place cut the shelves. 

I really wonder about your set up of three hot water tanks, looks like you are using at least two of them for hot water heat.

Unless where you live has no electrical code, the wiring would NEVER pass.

If you take on the wood project, at least paint the selves with an enamel paint. Stains won't discolor the wood.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

> I really wonder about your set up of three hot water tanks, looks like you are using at least two of them for hot water heat.
> 
> Unless where you live has no electrical code, the wiring would NEVER pass.


I don't understand what you mean by this.. What's wrong with the tanks/wiring?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Invest in a Kreg pocket hole jog if you plan to build cabinets. I've built quite a few cabinets over the years and have use many different methods. However, all I use now are pocket holes and square-drive screws. It's amazing how fast a cabinet goes together using this method and you can do it single-handed too if you have to.

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_29f8aljdpf_e

You could probably find a video or two on YouTube on how to build cabinets.

Shelving is easy, you can either make the uprights with 1 bys and attach the shelf supports with screws (from the outside) or use 2 bys and dados. Screws give you the advantage of being able to move the shelves if you need to but dados in 2 x 4s are stronger.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Here's how I build narrower storage shelves for lightweight storage. The uprights here are 3/4" plywood with 1/4" deep dadoes to hold the shelves. I do the same for heavyweight storage but reinforce the ends by putting in cut pieces of plywood between the shelves, which gives them a full one inch of support on each end.









Edit: does anyone know why the forum flipped my picture on it's side?


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

MPR, link isn't working.

Edit: Nevermind.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Solidify your in Canada, I am in the USA. Maybe nothing up there, but down here many maybe things. The feed has to be mounted/fastened securely to the over head. Yours looks like they are just extension cords. 

What size wire is it? Is it 110V or 220V. What are the watts/amps required for each tank ? Do you have 3 separate breakers ? Looking at my basement, where all duct work is there are no wires running under it, always above them. Are they run over all water lines ?

You need an electrician to advise you better. I would get it inspected.

BG


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Solidify said:


> MPR, link isn't working.


Sorry, just search for Kreg jigs on Amazon Canada, which seems to be down at the moment. :huh:


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

BG, can you show me a photo of your water tanks? I don't quite understand what you mean. This is the way it was when my dad moved out so if there was something outside of the regulation, I'm sure he'd have told me to get it fixed in the long run.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I just noticed that you said that you had not built anything before. Here is the fastest and easiest way to get yourself some shelving if you don't have a table saw.

Get a bunch of 1" x 4" stock (or the Canadian equivalent) and cut some of it into a boxes as shown for shelf supports. Use 2" x 4"s for your uprights and screw the boxes to them. Now, cut out some roofing sheathing to use as shelves and you are done. If you want, you can notch the ends of the shelves to give you a bit more space and to make the job look better but it's not absolutely necessary.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I appreciate the suggestions but I am going to think about making a shelve for a bit.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Soldify:

Can't really give any advice above an opinion of what see in the pictures. To do so, we could be held liable for anything that went wrong.

Now I am seeing a fourth hot water tank! I bet the house at one time had a boiler to supply hot water for heat. Someone replaced with the electric hot water heaters, which I see as doable. Down here were I live running four tanks takes 120 Amp service just for them (4 fuses/breakers each one 30 Amps at 220V).this is assuming that they are standard hot water tanks. You have indicated that it is an older house. If that true if it has not been totally rewired I doubt that your service is adequate and it is way over loaded. If that is true, real fire hazard. If needs rewired your looking at thousands of dollars. Your Dad may have not known any different.


Can't send you a picture of mine because my is gas, and there is no electric required. My last house had electric tank, wired with either 10 gauge or 8 gauge, can't remember but it was up to code when it was built in 1976. Wire straight up tied firmly, no slack, to a floor joist.

I really recommend that you get an electrician to check all your wiring. Be advised if the house needs rewired it will be expensive, think thousands. 

Good luck.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

> I bet the house at one time had a boiler to supply hot water for heat.


No. I am the landlord for a triplex. The big 60 gallon tank you see in the corner of the work desk is for my family while the 3 smaller tanks lined up one after another are for my three tenants. All the tanks are for is to supply hot water. The entire building uses an electrical heating system. As for the electrical panel, I know that our big 60 gallon tank has it's own breaker but I'm not sure about the other 3 tanks. I agree that the wiring is rather unsafe and clumsy, to say the least, but this house is very old and it needs major renovations. Those water tanks are the least of the worries; I have water infiltrating the contour of the home which freezes in the winter and has began cracking the basement floor.

I took a short video for you. Maybe it well help.

Hot Water Tanks - YouTube


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

The wiring is very clumsy/haphazard, usually a really good sign whoever did it, does not know how things are to be done. I have over the years found that is easier and cheaper to do it right the first time.

12-2 w/ground wire is about 10mm wide, 10-2 w/ground is 12-13mm wide. I think most wire used in the USA for 220V is 10-3 w/ ground, 4 wires. 220 wire will be 1 red, 1 black, 1 white, 1 bare.

Again, best of luck, save your pennies as you are going to need them.

BG


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

His wiring is a lot better than the old knob and tube stuff I've seen in many a house in the college towns where I did maintenance. Even K&T wiring doesn't have to be replaced under the NEC if its working OK and you can even add new wiring to a K&T wired house if the new wiring follows current code. The NEC can be and is amended locally so exposed Romex may not need to be placed in conduit all areas. Not to mention that things might be different in Canada than in the US.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Knob and tube is very good system if installed correctly. Problem today is that it is so old the insulation is very brittle. Best left alone. I too have worked with it.

BG


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Once, when I was up in an attic wiring in a bathroom fan, I accidently laid my arm across some K&T wire that the insulation had cracked off of -- I was not a happy camper.


----------

